# Transferring money



## 2012move (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all, well we successfully (so far!) made our move from the UK to California. We are now 8 weeks in and things are starting to feel organised ish! I wondered how others in our situation go about transferring money from the UK (gbp) to the US (dollars). We sold our home in the Uk and hope to buy here in a few months do need to get our cash over. We found a company called Forex who offer a great rate but we are limited on the amount we can transfer each day (maybe due to money laundering laws???) Has anyone found a great way to make the transactions?

Thanks in advance 

Emma


----------



## No1Dad (Sep 30, 2012)

Emma,

I use a website called Xoom for transferring money from USA to Philippines. It's easy, 5 dollar transfer charge but I don't know if it works for UK. Might be worth a look. Good luck.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I use XE.com .. but mainly for around $8k at a time 
nothing huge


----------



## John1979 (Sep 30, 2012)

internationalmoneytransfers powered by ozforex. I use them and I always get someone in London confirming everything before proceeding. Another is currencyfair who have come on the scene recently and boast good rates.


----------



## snowgoose (Oct 7, 2012)

I use moneygramme,done at the UK post office and there in 10 mins.


----------



## chriscahoon007 (Oct 15, 2012)

I use Bank Transfer for all internaitonal transfers.


----------

